# So, what pet birds would you recommend?



## NathanielBB (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm intending to buy a bird soon. I was just wondering what birds people would recommend for first timers or even in general. I'm going to be spending about an hour-hour and a half a day with my feathery friend, not including feeding and cleaning of course. So, what springs to mind?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*In my oppion, either a budgie,a cockatiel or zebra finches.
What would you like from your bird?*


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

A hand reared Cockatiel they make such affectionate pets they are around £50


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah a small bird to start you...


----------



## NathanielBB (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions so far guys!

I'd like a friendly companion bird. I don't care if it talks or not.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah cockiteils are great birds...


----------



## NathanielBB (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I'll get a Cockatiel then. Thank you everybody!


----------



## Shamie (Feb 18, 2009)

I got a Cockatiel about 5 days ago now and I'm so happy with my feathery friend . He's already pretty tame and trusts me a lot  I challenge you to spend only an hour with him/her cause once you start with one it will be hard to pull yourself away or in fact getting him or her off you will be a challenge in itself !

Post some pictures of your chosen friend when you get him


----------



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

NathanielBB said:


> I'm intending to buy a bird soon. I was just wondering what birds people would recommend for first timers or even in general. I'm going to be spending about an hour-hour and a half a day with my feathery friend, not including feeding and cleaning of course. So, what springs to mind?


Hi there
I have a cockatiel, he is lovely, they are really easy to look after for a first time bird owner. Try to buy a hand reared one if you can as they are really friendly and have a bubbly character too.
In general they dont need alot of attention and care but its nice to spend time with them so they bond with you.
I highly recommend getting one 
I've had my Russell now for one year and hes been great.
Stacey x


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I used to have a pair of pale yellow canaries, lovely little birds that very quickly had 2 young. it was lovely to watch them sharing the time sitting on the eggs and then feeding the chicks. I also like finches there are so many different types and easy to look after.
Pamela


----------



## NathanielBB (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm trying to find a breeder in the bristol area, does anybody know of one?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi have you found a bird yet, what did you decide to buy.

Pamela


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I am confused on how much time you are going to be spending with your bird/birds? This will make a big difference on what type of bird/birds you get.

If you are working full time I would definately recommend getting 2 of them and not one.

Were you thinking more along the lines of a small parrot than parakeet? If you are making a dedicated bird room maybe you are wanting something bigger?

Can you be more specific?


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

NathanielBB said:


> I'm trying to find a breeder in the bristol area, does anybody know of one?


Breeder of what? lol? There are lots of breeders but most specialise in certain species?


----------



## NathanielBB (Feb 20, 2009)

Cockatiels, I forgot to mention them, because it had been discussed earlier. It was a silly mistake of mine.


----------



## DUSTY (Oct 14, 2008)

Beware........I started with one in the house who became really tame and I now have 13 in a large aviary outside, some I hand reared myself!!!.

They are fantastic little birds .. i'm sure you'll never regret getting a cockatiel.


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Hiya, I have two parrotlets, they more or less take care of each others needs and my cockatiel who I've only had for a week needs lot's of attention. 

I'd say parrotlets are like cats feisty and head strong with lots of vitality. Cockatiels are like big soppy puppies but they can get nippy!


----------



## NathanielBB (Feb 20, 2009)

Dear me, this confuses the issue. I'm having second thoughts about whether to get a Cockatiel or another bird now. Grrrrrr, why can't I have them all? Darn you, cruel world.


----------

